# Jewel's photo thread



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I need a better camera (currrently use Iphone), but I thought I would post some Jewel pics.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Jewel is sooo pretty! I love her odd eyes and coat pattern


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Jewel is sooo pretty! I love her odd eyes and coat pattern


Thanks  These pics don't do her justice though. I really need a camera to capture her adorable expressions. I am biased though!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow her eyes are beautiful!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Muddy nose after long hike:









Rare cuddle:


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

haha, are her and the kitty friends?


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> haha, are her and the kitty friends?


It varies day to day. Her and the other cat are actually better friends. Her and this cat (Ernie) not so much. He was sleeping in her bed and she decided to join him hoping he would leave the bed to her. The cats don't shy away from her at all though. They are pretty confident cats.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's gorgeous! She has such beautiful markings.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> She's gorgeous! She has such beautiful markings.


Thanks. She knows it too lol


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

d_ray said:


> Rare cuddle:
> 
> View attachment 146625


She looks a little...uh....surprised? Like the kitty may change his mind any minute! 

Jewel is beautiful!!!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> She looks a little...uh....surprised? Like the kitty may change his mind any minute!
> 
> Jewel is beautiful!!!!


Awwww thanks. 

Yes, her intentions were to take over the bed. I think she was shocked that he didn't move lol


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Trying to get the fish head on our hike that was put up there so she wouldn't eat it:









Little love action:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

How can you ever see her in the woods? She has such good camouflage lol


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> How can you ever see her in the woods? She has such good camouflage lol


I know she does eh. Esp in that pic.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

She is so stunning. I am jealous of your hiking trail, I have to admit. The doggie and kitty love pictures are very sweet.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

She is so pretty!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg! Her ears are CRAZY awesome! Are they always up like that in the last picture? She has the cutest white chest.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Omg! Her ears are CRAZY awesome! Are they always up like that in the last picture? She has the cutest white chest.


LOL no they aren't. I love that pic cause they look so cute. The pics of her sleeping are old and you can see her chunky belly. I need to take current pics as I think she lost 5-10 pounds. Hoping 

They are up like that when she's perked up. I think I had a treat lol


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

She is seriously the daintiest Catahoula I have ever seen! What a cutie!!! I wish I could have one, but I don't think I could deal with their energy level! lol.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

h





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

taquitos said:


> She is seriously the daintiest Catahoula I have ever seen! What a cutie!!! I wish I could have one, but I don't think I could deal with their energy level! lol.


Yes she's very dainty. We were out for over 2 hours and she's still playing lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Her eye looks glowing in that last pics lol. I can't get over how cute her ears are.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

First patio day. Spring is finally here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Love me some toys

















And chewing wood









And being a goof


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I love Jewel! She is so cute 

Do you have any pics of her with the pom?


----------



## chesherrcat (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunning eyes!! A very beautiful dog Jewel is!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

taquitos said:


> I love Jewel! She is so cute
> 
> Do you have any pics of her with the pom?


No but he's sleeping over tonight so in gonna go photo crazy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha love the last pic! She looks good in purple.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Haha love the last pic! She looks good in purple.


She just got a new pink collar. I need to get a camera.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I sooo want a girl dog just so I can buy pink and purple things


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> I sooo want a girl dog just so I can buy pink and purple things


Hahaha I have this very thought all the time. I COULD put Meeko in a pink harness, but he wouldn't be able to pull it off like Jewel


----------

